# November Acquisitions



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

Somehow we've made it to the fourth without an acquisitions thread. Nothing spectacular from me - just some thrift store finds

For me:
Brooks made in usa formal shirt
Bills Khakis limited edition cotton summer-weight trousers
PRL 5-pocket cords

and, Archie Brown & Son mint green saddle-shouldered shetland









Finds that'll show up on the thrift exchange in the next couple of days

Norman Hilton 3 patch pocket flannel blazer (42-43L)
Corbin mid-gray flannel 3/2 sack suit (38-39R)
Donegal Mist light blue 2B, dual exhaust, sport coat (44R)
Brooks silk PoW 3/2 sack (42R)
Southwick hopsack 3/2 blazer (38-40S)


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

Nice Archie. I was there once, a tradlier store (tilted toward the Anglo side) never existed.


----------



## Mannix (Nov 24, 2008)

Bought my first few items from Lands End Canvas and quite like them. I bought a red plaid hooded coat, and a plain navy blue sweatshirt. I also bought the book _Take Ivy_.


----------



## TheWGP (Jan 15, 2010)

Nothing particularly special here, thrift & Ebay finds.
BB cashmere orange crewneck from ebay for 16 bucks - really pleased, it went so cheap because it had a small hole on the very bottom side, which I'll sew.
Saks 5th Ave cashmere navy v-neck for 5 bucks - older, less luxurious cashmere but it's a useful color.

My real reason for posting: found a Remington rechargeable cordless razor new in the sealed package for 12.99, just as I'd been telling my wife I needed another cordless razor for our other car - for use while parked, of course! 

It's weird how some things you think "I'll keep an eye out in thrifts for this..." and you NEVER see it, but then you just casually remark about something else and boom, there it is, like this new in package razor. Granted, that's a fairly rare item, at least around here - but this doesn't seem to correlate with how common the article is, either. For example, I've been looking for months for a good usable floor lamp, examined literally hundreds, and have yet to find one that'll work. C'est la vie...


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

The ongoing BB F & F sale sucked me in...two additional pair of Clarke's Advantage Chinos, in olive drab.


----------



## brantley11 (Mar 31, 2009)

I know exactly what you are talking about. I mention stuff all the time that I would like to find and it seems like within a week I find it a the thrifts. I call it "Providential Placement," a great Presbyterian colloquialism.



TheWGP said:


> Nothing particularly special here, thrift & Ebay finds.
> BB cashmere orange crewneck from ebay for 16 bucks - really pleased, it went so cheap because it had a small hole on the very bottom side, which I'll sew.
> Saks 5th Ave cashmere navy v-neck for 5 bucks - older, less luxurious cashmere but it's a useful color.
> 
> ...


----------



## Charles Saturn (May 27, 2010)

Cardinals5 said:


> Somehow we've made it to the fourth without an acquisitions thread. Nothing spectacular from me - just some thrift store finds
> 
> For me:
> Brooks made in usa formal shirt
> ...


What is the deal with Greenville, is it some kind of Ivy League retirement community?


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

Charles Saturn said:


> What is the deal with Greenville, is it some kind of Ivy League retirement community?


Not exactly sure why Ivy stuff is so easy to find here, but I'll keep enjoying it while it lasts. There's a lot more to be had, but I leave behind all the obscure/no name Ivy stuff (lots of 3/2 tweed sacks) because it gets little attention on the thrift exchange. There's also plenty that is beyond hope - yesterday was a mid-gray BB wash'n'wear suit, but it had seen too much wear. Last spring I remember seeing a gorgeous Southwick 3-piece 3/2 sack tweed suit, but it was covered in moth holes.


----------



## Dragoon (Apr 1, 2010)

Kudu Indy boots.


----------



## joenobody0 (Jun 30, 2009)

I was weak this month:
1) a pair of RL Darlton wingtips
2) an Alden Shell belt in Ravello

It's only the 5th!


----------



## Uncle Bill (May 4, 2010)

Let's see, 

BB slim fit light blue Windowpane Gingham broadcloth sport shirt (might get the green one later on)
Truefitt and Hill Spanish Leather cologne,
Volabra Almond scent soft shaving soap from Italy (I love this stuff, lathers really nice and does not cost that much). 
and a 
Parker 51 Flighter fountain pen


----------



## TheWGP (Jan 15, 2010)

Congrats on the Darltons and that ravello belt! I'd acquire both, but my purchases have been limited to smaller-ticket items for now... 

Speaking of which, snagged this sweet tie today. I think the forum will find the appearance interesting/acceptableish. It was $31 at Filene's with a coupon; the only such tie in the entire store (believe me, I looked!) Let's see what people think of the tie before I disclose the maker  Saw a whole mess of Hickey-Freeman ties for 11 bucks each, but none struck my fancy. Couple of Southwicks too - I didn't even know they made ties!

Anyway, the photo:


----------



## Sir Cingle (Aug 22, 2009)

Just picked up my new (50% off) 3/2 tweed jacket from J. Press. I tried it on quickly at the house. I don't think the angle is particularly good (it makes the jacket bunch up a bit), and the photo doesn't capture the colors very well, but I'm very pleased with it:


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

Paid for, but still en route. Ordered them from my guy at BB last week, but when they came in, they were the wrong size. So now I have to wait longer. I am anxiously awaiting the arrival of my first "backordered" email so I can join the let's-gripe-about-BB club.


----------



## joenobody0 (Jun 30, 2009)

^^^ How do they fit in general? I've been wanting to pick up a pair but it seems like I've been going a little crazy with shoes lately. Do you know if they're made by C&J or AS?


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

joenobody0 said:


> ^^^ How do they fit in general? I've been wanting to pick up a pair but it seems like I've been going a little crazy with shoes lately. Do you know if they're made by C&J or AS?


They're C&J. 240 last, like most of the shoes they make for BB. IIRC, they fit just slightly on the narrow side, but not enough that I need to size down or anything. It's been a while since I've tried them on, though, so I'll comment more on fit when this pair comes in.


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

BBBF?



TheWGP said:


> Congrats on the Darltons and that ravello belt! I'd acquire both, but my purchases have been limited to smaller-ticket items for now...
> 
> Speaking of which, snagged this sweet tie today. I think the forum will find the appearance interesting/acceptableish. It was $31 at Filene's with a coupon; the only such tie in the entire store (believe me, I looked!) Let's see what people think of the tie before I disclose the maker  Saw a whole mess of Hickey-Freeman ties for 11 bucks each, but none struck my fancy. Couple of Southwicks too - I didn't even know they made ties!
> 
> Anyway, the photo:


----------



## MidWestTrad (Aug 14, 2010)

Couple of eBay finds:

BB sack - blue/gray houndstooth


Alden #8 shell LHS


----------



## GentlemanGeorge (Dec 30, 2009)

The Andover Shop peak lapel single button tux:

Thrifted this about 30 minutes ago. It will need a few adjustments to fit my 37 frame; my guess is it's cut for a 38R, but it's in perfect shape. 

















And, really a late October acquisition, a Barbour Classic Moorland from one of our good fellows here.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

^Super find on that dinner jacket! :thumbs-up:


----------



## TheWGP (Jan 15, 2010)

Awesome DJ! I've always wanted to find some black tie or white tie stuff that isn't just After Six. Needless to say, I won't find any until I give up looking. I don't even see cummerbunds that aren't all sorts of pastel colors, usually.

My November acquisition for today is just a Gap cashmere sweater-shirt from holiday 06. In good shape for being 4 years old, I can wear this around the house in the evenings so we can leave the heat off, but not feel like I'm bundled up in a bulky sweater!


----------



## YoungClayB (Nov 16, 2009)

Its been a big fall/winter jacket month for me so far. Mostly thrifts from Goodwill, but I the last one I got on eBay and its hands down my favorite jacket ever.

Cricketeer 3/2 (natural shoulders)...been wearing this one casually with jeans, but am anxious to wear it with a pair of navy slacks with a tie.


Harris Tweed by Kuppenheimer: (looks gray, but up close its more blue...neat color and pattern)


Austin Reed of Regent Street - fully lined (this thing is MINT!)


And this is the Harris Tweed (Cricketeer) that I got off of eBay for $26 (Love this jacket!):


I also found a really nice Alexandre of London fully canvased gray jacket that I gave to my brother. It was super nice...I didnt get a pic of it though before he left today for the airport.


----------



## ArtVandalay (Apr 29, 2010)

Snagged a vintage Bean Shetland in a light blue with purple flecks, to go along with the green and the pink Shetlands I picked up from Thom Browne's Schooldays on the exchange.


----------



## CMDC (Jan 31, 2009)

This was actually an October thrift find but I just got it back from the cleaners. I also took the sleeves out which wasn't too difficult. There was only a faint line remaining but nothing that's a problem. I simply couldn't part with it after all the thrift store scouring. Amazing that the first one I found was in my size and in beautiful shape.

Navy Gloverall duffle


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

CMDC said:


> This was actually an October thrift find but I just got it back from the cleaners. I also took the sleeves out which wasn't too difficult. There was only a faint line remaining but nothing that's a problem. I simply couldn't part with it after all the thrift store scouring. Amazing that the first one I found was in my size and in beautiful shape.
> 
> Navy Gloverall duffle


a very good fine. enjoy wearing!


----------



## unmodern (Aug 10, 2009)

It's been a productive month.

Just bought this overcoat; maybe not exactly trad, but tweedy and Made in Canada and probably unimaginably warm.


Also some Johnstons of Elgin (Made in Scotland) cashmere gloves, one in light grey for myself and one in tweedy brown for my mother for the holidays.

Finally, two Timex Easy Readers, one for my brother and one for myself. As you can see, my strategy this holiday season is to hide my own purchases under the guise of presents!


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

unmodern said:


> Finally, two Timex Easy Readers, one for my brother and one for myself. As you can see, my strategy this holiday season is to hide my own purchases under the guise of presents!


Why not pick up a few bands to go with them for yourself?? Er, him??


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

Just got a pair of AE black suede Luccas. Love them.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

Picked up new frames today, Lafont Reedition "Concerto"


----------



## Benson (Aug 28, 2009)

You're first Lafonts, Alan? Indestructible, they. I ran a pair over with my car once and the frames survived.


----------



## joenobody0 (Jun 30, 2009)

joenobody0 said:


> I was weak this month:
> 1) a pair of RL Darlton wingtips
> 2) an Alden Shell belt in Ravello
> 
> It's only the 5th!


The Ravello belt just arrived. It is by far the nicest shell belt I've ever seen. The Ravello color is great, but the 35mm width just takes it to another level. It was very expensive, but I am very happy with this purchase.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

Benson said:


> You're first Lafonts, Alan? Indestructible, they. I ran a pair over with my car once and the frames survived.


These are my first quality frames ever. All the others have been run of the mill. Good to know about the car, although I plan not to try it. I quite like these.


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

Nice frames Alan. I've found that interesting glasses are addictive. But what isn't when you start buying quality?


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

Recently ebayed Dromohr cashmere, pointed out by Cards5
Venetian Shoe Cream from Orgetorix, really fabulous stuff, great for calf as well as shell
Lined suede gloves from STP


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

Trip English said:


> Nice frames Alan. I've found that interesting glasses are addictive. But what isn't when you start buying quality?


Thanks! I have a second pair of new frames to pick up on Friday (they were having a November special :biggrin2, so you must be right. The ones I'm waiting on weren't as expensive as the Lafonts. (But thank you Health Savings Account!)

I normally wear contacts, and literally couldn't remember the last time I bought new frames. It's been at least 7 years, I think. With the new frames I know I'll be wearing my glasses more.


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

AlanC said:


> Thanks! I have a second pair of new frames to pick up on Friday (they were having a November special :biggrin2, so you must be right. The ones I'm waiting on weren't as expensive as the Lafonts. (But thank you Health Savings Account!)
> 
> Ooo, great idea, using the HSA for some snappy new frames. Why didn't I think of that?


----------



## JohnMS (Feb 18, 2004)

Alden Indy boots in Kudu from The Shoe Mart. I've circled the flaw that makes the boots seconds. Very comfortable boots. I sized up a width to allow for thicker socks and am glad I did.


----------



## Uncle Bill (May 4, 2010)

Liked my BB slim fit blue windowpane-gingham sport shirt, I got the purple version.


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

TMMKC said:


> Just got a pair of AE black suede Luccas. Love them.


looks very nice. enjoy wearing


----------



## wpking (Jul 13, 2010)

Got the Alden Boots - 403


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

You can use the HSA? What if you buy 'em used on the bay (or new from Ben Silver, for that matter)? I've been in the market for some new spectacles and hadn't realized I could do this. Plus, it's open enrollment time...



The Rambler said:


> AlanC said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks! I have a second pair of new frames to pick up on Friday (they were having a November special :biggrin2, so you must be right. The ones I'm waiting on weren't as expensive as the Lafonts. (But thank you Health Savings Account!)
> ...


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

32rollandrock said:


> You can use the HSA? What if you buy 'em used on the bay (or new from Ben Silver, for that matter)? I've been in the market for some new spectacles and hadn't realized I could do this. Plus, it's open enrollment time...


Eyeglasses and exam fees are qualified expenses. It shouldn't matter where you buy them, as long as you can prove what you spent it on if audited later.

However, I use a debit card to spend out of my HSA, and it will reject charges from retailers it doesn't recognize as "qualified," such as Amazon--even if the purchase is for a qualified expense. So if that happened when I was trying to buy something, I'd have to pay for it out of pocket and get reimbursed out of the HSA.


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

Many thanks. I have a vision plan, but it's somewhat sketchy--I use it for an exam, plus contacts, with no money left over for glasses. It would be nice to get into some decent stuff for south of $200.

Sorry for hijacking.



Orgetorix said:


> Eyeglasses and exam fees are qualified expenses. It shouldn't matter where you buy them, as long as you can prove what you spent it on if audited later.
> 
> However, I use a debit card to spend out of my HSA, and it will reject charges from retailers it doesn't recognize as "qualified," such as Amazon--even if the purchase is for a qualified expense. So if that happened when I was trying to buy something, I'd have to pay for it out of pocket and get reimbursed out of the HSA.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

^Yes, I have an HSA debit card as well. I've never had a problem with the card ever being denied, but I've always gone through recognizable providers. 

I strongly considered buying frames online, but finally decided it was too risky. When I went to the local shop I tried on frame after frame from a variety of lines before I settled on these. Unless you really know which ones you want I'd be hesitant to buy online. The temptation, of course, is that it's certainly cheaper.

If you've got an HSA with a little extra cash, it's a nice way to justify splurging on glasses.


----------



## hookem12387 (Dec 29, 2009)

See yall's frames sometimes makes me wish I hadn't done LASIK...then I remember that I'm really, really glad I did it.


----------



## Acacian (Jul 10, 2007)

Received today from LL Bean:

1. 1 pair of 1912 Chino flat-fronts in khaki
2. 2 cotton crewneck sweaters in Sycamore Green and Burgundy
3. 1 pair Blucher Mocs

The sweaters and the chinos are okay - nothing spectacular, but exactly what I expected.

The blucher mocs are great though - completely comfortable right out of the box. I haven't had a pair of these in a while, and they still seems to be made with pretty high quality standards.


----------



## Bermuda (Aug 16, 2009)

just ebayed this Stafford tweed with elbow patches!


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

The monks arrived. BB just dropped the clearance price even further, if anyone else is interested.


----------



## Mannix (Nov 24, 2008)

Orgetorix said:


> The monks arrived. BB just dropped the clearance price even further, if anyone else is interested.


Great looking shoes! What do you suggest for size if I normally wear an 11 in a low vamp loafer and an 11.5 in a bal or blucher?


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

I'd go with 11.5. My feet are sized about like yours, and I went with 11.5. If your insteps are high at all like mine, definitely go 11.5; if you have particularly flat feet, an 11 might be better. I have a bit of looseness around the heel at the moment, but it's little enough that I expect it to go away when the shoes are broken in.


----------



## Mannix (Nov 24, 2008)

Orgetorix said:


> I'd go with 11.5. My feet are sized about like yours, and I went with 11.5. If your insteps are high at all like mine, definitely go 11.5; if you have particularly flat feet, an 11 might be better. I have a bit of looseness around the heel at the moment, but it's little enough that I expect it to go away when the shoes are broken in.


Thanks for your opinion. I just bought longwings, but I am so tempted on these single monks because they are absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

Mannix said:


> Thanks for your opinion. I just bought longwings, but I am so tempted on these single monks because they are absolutely gorgeous!


I purchased them in Black last year at a similar discount and can attest to their gorgiousity!!


----------



## Sir Cingle (Aug 22, 2009)

It's sale time at J. Press, and that means I had to head down to the local digs and pick up a few things.

First and foremost, for some reason I'm a sucker for ridiculous shirts like this:

https://jpressonline.com/shirts_casual_detail.php?id=F4_183R

I'm sure others will hate this gaudy number, but I really dig it.

I also picked up a couple of ties. They'll likely appear on WAYWT soon.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

^^^

The gingham patch I got from BB the wife calls my "Rodeo Clown" shirt!!


----------



## MrZipper (Sep 22, 2010)

The pink Jos A Bank 3/2 cotton blazer arrived today! Fits great, thought the shoulders are a little more padded that I would have expected. Should be a lot of fun to wear, granted it won't see the light of day until spring gets here


----------



## Cowtown (Aug 10, 2006)

I am in Charleston for a meeting. Stopped by Ben Silver and picked up some mid-grey gabardines, a purple pheasant tie, and a pair of AA frames.


----------



## Uncle Bill (May 4, 2010)

My AE burnished brown calf MacNeils finally arrived and I picked them up today and the shoes fit perfectly.


----------



## rbstc123 (Jun 13, 2007)

The belt and the ties were purchased at the local Goodwill. The belt has been worn but still has the label on it. From left to right the ties are Dunhill (Made in UK), JAB (Italy), BB Makers (USA), and PINK (UK). There would have been a beautiful RL Purple Label tie in this batch as well had some ninny not ironed it. Broke my heart.

The Camel Hair Polo Coat (1/2 belt) is from ebay. I was looking at at RL Polo version that was $500. I just couldn't bring myself to pull the trigger (although retail on the garment was $2,000+) and it sold. I'm glad it did because I snagged this vintage one for much less. Made in the USA, 100% Mongolian Camel Hair. Extremely good condition for it's age. Minimal wear. Made by Malcolm Kenneth New York for Stackpole Moore Tryon. Apparently, SMT remains a reputable clothing store in Hartford, CT. Excuse the wrinkles as it has not visited the cleaners yet. If anyone can help me date the coat based on the union label I would greatly appreciate it. I googled Malcolm Kenneth New York and apparently they ceased manufacturing under that label sometime in the 1960s.

Anyway&#8230;that's my haul thus far.

https://img541.imageshack.us/i/dsc06118w.jpg/

https://img413.imageshack.us/i/dsc06119h.jpg/

https://img821.imageshack.us/i/dsc06124y.jpg/

https://img225.imageshack.us/i/dsc06127a.jpg/

https://img137.imageshack.us/i/dsc06129z.jpg/

https://img257.imageshack.us/i/dsc06134c.jpg/


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

^Good get on that polo coat.


----------



## rbstc123 (Jun 13, 2007)

AlanC said:


> ^Good get on that polo coat.


Thank you sir.


----------



## rbstc123 (Jun 13, 2007)

Upon doing some further research on the label I was able to find that this specific union label was only used until 1968.


----------



## MidWestTrad (Aug 14, 2010)

Got my first Mercer shirt. Red uni-stripe. I had them downsize the body which has alleviated the "baggy" issue that is often discussed on these pages. 

Fantastic fabric, great collar roll, a high-quality item overall.


----------



## tlocke (Jan 9, 2010)

Navy merino sweater with three button placket at BB, Alden #8 shell cordovan belt and #8 shell chukka boots.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays (Jul 29, 2007)

Very jealous of that amazing polo coat!


While out of town visited a couple thrifts and a consignment shop.

Someone my size had donated a wardrobes worth of BB MTM and Dunhill shirts.
The bold stripes were a bit much for me, but picked out a couple that worked.

Found three Oxxfords my chest size at the consignment shop, paid a bi more than the normal thrift price, but they were mint.
I figure I can probably get my money back if there isn;t enough sleeve to let out, so it's worth the risk.


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

tlocke said:


> Navy merino sweater with three button placket at BB, Alden #8 shell cordovan belt and #8 shell chukka boots.


That's what we call a good day.


----------



## dorji (Feb 18, 2010)

Thursday afternoon i got Kudu chukka boots from O'connell's. Friday I got snow seal from the local family-owned shoe store. Saturday I got 6" of wet snow:icon_smile: (Snow seal works great btw)


----------



## Beefeater (Jun 2, 2007)

By request:










All patch pocket Brooks Brothers University 3/2 roll from the Bay. "New without tags." Came as advertised, spot on.


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

Alfred Sargent for Land's End suede chelseas, with Dainite soles. $40 from SF B&S. If these aren't as good as the Peals that AS makes for Brooks, I can't see the difference.


----------



## CMDC (Jan 31, 2009)

Package from LLBean today. Nothing terribly exotic. Double L khakis, which have become my go to khakis. Charcoal crewneck shetland. Town and Field flannel trousers in charcoal--I thought they would be heavier but they are still very nice.


----------



## Uncle Bill (May 4, 2010)

Picked up two pairs of Ralph Lauren Preston Chinos today. As for fit, they are slightly more relaxed and lower rise than my BB Clarks but the legs are not as generous as my late 1990s vintage Docker K1s. Overall I like the Preston a lot for casual wear and MY BB clark chinos will be for more formal situations.


----------



## 1WB (Sep 25, 2008)

From the BB website clearance section:

BB Grey/Blue check 3/2 sack sport coat w/ patch pockets (made in Italy, so suffering from slightly-unfortunate strong shoulders) on final clearance for $99, plus 25% off: $75.

C&J Coniston for BB/Peal in black calf, on final clearance for $199. I remember kicking myself when the SF crowd was falling all over one another picking these up at the Madison Ave. warehouse sale last year -- I didn't think they would ever appear again at that price. I expected to get a pair showing some significant shop wear or defects, but they were brand new and flawless.


----------



## Mississippi Mud (Oct 15, 2009)

1WB said:


> From the BB website clearance section:
> 
> BB Grey/Blue check 3/2 sack sport coat w/ patch pockets (made in Italy, so suffering from slightly-unfortunate strong shoulders) on final clearance for $99, plus 25% off: $75.
> 
> C&J Coniston for BB/Peal in black calf, on final clearance for $199. I remember kicking myself when the SF crowd was falling all over one another picking these up at the Madison Ave. warehouse sale last year -- I didn't think they would ever appear again at that price. I expected to get a pair showing some significant shop wear or defects, but they were brand new and flawless.


Really nice boots. I, too, felt a pang when I realized I'd missed some BB Peal boots for that price. Did they offer any of last year's model in brown pebble?


----------



## 1WB (Sep 25, 2008)

From what I could tell, there was only one pair of the tan scotch grain this time around, in size 13D.

The tan ones were a beautiful pair of boots, weren't they? If I ever saw them again in my size, I would pick them up. If you are willing to pay full C&J freight, I believe that is the stock Coniston model available.

I was looking for a black dress shoe with a Dainite sole for snow, etc., so these fit the bill perfectly for me.


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

Heavy Alan Paine camel hair from ebay: the LAST sweater I will buy this year.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

The Rambler said:


> Heavy Alan Paine camel hair from ebay:
> https://i1009.photobucket.com/albums/af215/7734_2010/IMG_0442.jpg?t=1290030236


Very nice--camelhair?



> ...the LAST sweater I will buy this year.


I truly believe you can hold out...for the next six weeks until the new year.


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

yes, didn't have one; and yes, I believe in setting attainable goals :icon_smile:


----------



## Dragoon (Apr 1, 2010)

A Filson _Weekender _jacket in cover cloth just arrived at my door. I like it a lot but I'm unsure about the size. I worried that the sleeves would be too short but they are fine; the body maybe a bit small though. I'm waiting for my wife to get home to give me her opinion.


----------



## Mississippi Mud (Oct 15, 2009)

Dragoon said:


> A Filson _Weekender _jacket in cover cloth just arrived at my door. I like it a lot but I'm unsure about the size. I worried that the sleeves would be too short but they are fine; the body maybe a bit small though. I'm waiting for my wife to get home to give me her opinion.


Dragoon, I tried one of those one just recently at Landry's in Oxford. I really liked it, and it's on the list for after Christmas or next fall, if I can wait that long. I did think that the sizes ran a little small, however, especially if you wanted to wear it over a bulky sweater.

Enjoy.


----------



## Mississippi Mud (Oct 15, 2009)

I just bought this but it will be a while before it arrives. Planning on a casual rig for my classes: jeans and a tattersall or solid OCBD, boots below.


----------



## Dragoon (Apr 1, 2010)

Dragoon said:


> A Filson _Weekender _jacket in cover cloth just arrived at my door. I like it a lot but I'm unsure about the size. I worried that the sleeves would be too short but they are fine; the body maybe a bit small though. I'm waiting for my wife to get home to give me her opinion.


My lovely wife deemed the fit perfect. I had about reached the same conclusion but it was nice to have reassurance.



Mississippi Mud said:


> I just bought this but it will be a while before it arrives. Planning on a casual rig for my classes: jeans and a tattersall or solid OCBD, boots below.


That is a great coat. I want one.


----------



## hookem12387 (Dec 29, 2009)

Mississippi Mud said:


> I just bought this but it will be a while before it arrives. Planning on a casual rig for my classes: jeans and a tattersall or solid OCBD, boots below.


Oooo, buy me one!

I've made some fun acquisitions this month, but I'm going to wait until they pile up and post them at once since there is a theme.


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

Mississippi Mud said:


> I just bought this but it will be a while before it arrives. Planning on a casual rig for my classes: jeans and a tattersall or solid OCBD, boots below.


very handsome jacket, though I hate those little chains, which make me think of the unpleasant experience of shaking hands with someone who wears a gold one around their wrist: easily removed.


----------



## GentlemanGeorge (Dec 30, 2009)

Nice jacket, Mud. I took a look at one of those at the Orvis store in Buckhead a couple weeks ago and quite liked it--light, soft, warm--not heavy and rough like a Harris (which I often prefer). As I remember though, they were in s,m,l,xl sizing, and I couldn't really find a good fit for me unfortunately.


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

The Rambler said:


> Heavy Alan Paine camel hair from ebay: the LAST sweater I will buy this year.


only 44 days to 2011


----------



## Mannix (Nov 24, 2008)

https://img405.imageshack.us/i/pics030.jpg/

Bought this off the 'bay for $22 with shipping. It was vintage NWT made in Italy for Bambergers in New Jersey. All wool with nice MOP buttons. I'm very happy with it, both fit and quality.


----------



## TheWGP (Jan 15, 2010)

Three acquisitions yesterday. First, a black Polo Ralph Lauren cable-knit cashmere that just needs some darning by the neck, otherwise in great shape. Also got a pair of light blue Vineyard Vines pants that fit perfectly and made my wife do a suitably enormous roll of the eyes, so it ought to do nicely! $10 total for both, yay!

Finally, my favorite arrived in the mail: Alan Paine "varied cable-knit" cashmere that was described as 'heavyweight' on the ebay auction. "Heavyweight" doesn't even begin to describe it - this is the heaviest, thickest cashmere I've ever seen. Hold it up to the light and it completely blocks it, which no other cashmere I have does, not even the 3-ply from Brooks. Completely sick and for only $37 shipped worth every penny and more, lots more!


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

^I think Alan Paine is such a great bargain buy on ebay, especially their cashmeres, which I find very, very nice. Could you give us a better pic of the Paine?

Here's a knit question: How does one determine the "ply" of a sweater?


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

AlanC;1164588 Here's a knit question: How does one determine the "ply" of a sweater?[/QUOTE said:


> At the risk of sounding like a total madman: as you get older, you come to value a good magnifying glass :biggrin2:


----------



## TheWGP (Jan 15, 2010)

Sure thing - I don't know how much better this is, but it at least shows more of it! I was actually just googling the same question about how you determine ply of knitwear today, as a matter of fact, prompted by this sweater. I didn't have much success - one source suggested cutting a thread somewhere inside and untwisting it to count, which I thought sounded rather unwise!

Actually, I just broke out a magnifying glass and took it to the Alan Paine - it appears to be four-ply. Not every thread makes this obvious, because they'll be oriented differently depending on how they were knitted in, but with some searching it should be pretty clear. I found it worked best to put the magnifying glass right up to my eye, like a monocle almost, and examine the sweater that way. It was actually kind of interesting comparing a cheap cashmere 1-ply with a J-Crew 2-ply and a BB 3-ply.

Anyway, here's the photo:


----------



## Mannix (Nov 24, 2008)

AlanC said:


> Here's a knit question: How does one determine the "ply" of a sweater?


Ply means the number of strands that are twisted together to make one string that is used to knit the sweater. Three ply = three strands twisted together to make one string.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

^Thanks. I understood the concept of "ply," just wondered if there was some trick to figuring it out. Magnifying glass it is!


----------



## dorji (Feb 18, 2010)

Today: Bills "cavalry twill" in charcoal. They are a nice and sturdy wool twill.

Tomorrow: Cuffs.


----------



## catside (Oct 7, 2010)

TheWGP said:


> Sure thing - I don't know how much better this is, but it at least shows more of it! I was actually just googling the same question about how you determine ply of knitwear today, as a matter of fact, prompted by this sweater. I didn't have much success - one source suggested cutting a thread somewhere inside and untwisting it to count, which I thought sounded rather unwise!
> 
> Actually, I just broke out a magnifying glass and took it to the Alan Paine - it appears to be four-ply. Not every thread makes this obvious, because they'll be oriented differently depending on how they were knitted in, but with some searching it should be pretty clear. I found it worked best to put the magnifying glass right up to my eye, like a monocle almost, and examine the sweater that way. It was actually kind of interesting comparing a cheap cashmere 1-ply with a J-Crew 2-ply and a BB 3-ply.
> 
> Anyway, here's the photo:


Very nice. Congrats


----------



## Mannix (Nov 24, 2008)

AlanC said:


> ^Thanks. I understood the concept of "ply," just wondered if there was some trick to figuring it out. Magnifying glass it is!


LOL sorry. I guess you could untwist a yarn like we did in class...


----------



## enginerd917 (Dec 26, 2009)

Just received two LE Hyde Park Tailored Fit OCBDs, glad I caught them on sale. Great price and construction.


----------



## tradfan207 (Nov 4, 2010)

got a mint JAB 3/2 navy blazer off ebay
pair of AE Brentwoods


----------



## Dragoon (Apr 1, 2010)

Mercer shirts. They seem nice.


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

Here's that unbranded Invertere buffercoat - moleskin exterior, navy wool lining









Ox shoehorn (from a guy at SF - fantastic prices)











Dents gloves










Other acquisitions this month
Alan Paine navy shetland from GentlemanGeorge
Orvis 100% ivory hemp five-pocket pants


----------



## TheWGP (Jan 15, 2010)

Cardinals5 said:


> Here's that unbranded Invertere buffercoat - moleskin exterior, navy wool lining
> Ox shoehorn (from a guy at SF - fantastic prices)
> 
> Dents gloves
> ...


Great stuff! I have one of those shoehorns on the way finally - I managed to miss initial stock AND the first restock, and just grabbed the last one of the second restock! Tried to get some Dents gloves too - but they arrived and the seller had been misled as to their provenance. Thankfully they provided a quick and full refund. Tempted to just get some of those Isotoner "cashmere-lined" gloves off Ebay - somehow I doubt it's real cashmere (or real leather?!) but it beats the $100 for nicer stuff available on SF.

Also, if timing holds up, I suspect Cards is going to have the best "November acquisition" of all of us... so he's just pouring on the gravy now!


----------



## ds23pallas (Aug 22, 2006)

The somewhat unknown Alden H410 - a couple more pics on the Footwear thread:


----------



## MidWestTrad (Aug 14, 2010)

+1 on the jacket Mud.



Mississippi Mud said:


> I just bought this but it will be a while before it arrives. Planning on a casual rig for my classes: jeans and a tattersall or solid OCBD, boots below.


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

They look very good with wigwams and flannel lined jeans.


----------



## brozek (Sep 24, 2006)

I just got , and my goodness gracious, everyone should own a pair. Especially for $12.


----------



## hookem12387 (Dec 29, 2009)

brozek said:


> I just got , and my goodness gracious, everyone should own a pair. Especially for $12.


 Is there enough grip in them to grasp a plastic bag? I've got to find some gloves for walking the dog, my hands spent all of last winter frozen solid.


----------



## Mannix (Nov 24, 2008)

hookem12387 said:


> Is there enough grip in them to grasp a plastic bag? I've got to find some gloves for walking the dog, *my hands spent all of last winter frozen solid.*


I'm sorry, but I had to laugh when I read you are from Austin, Texas. :tongue2:


----------



## hookem12387 (Dec 29, 2009)

Mannix said:


> I'm sorry, but I had to laugh when I read you are from Austin, Texas. :tongue2:


I'd laugh, too, if I was from somewhere else. But walking around outside anytime it's under 40 turns me into a wee little baby


----------



## brozek (Sep 24, 2006)

hookem12387 said:


> Is there enough grip in them to grasp a plastic bag? I've got to find some gloves for walking the dog, my hands spent all of last winter frozen solid.


 Definitely a bag, but no one's going to be typing on their iphone with these.


----------



## ecox (Oct 25, 2009)




----------



## ds23pallas (Aug 22, 2006)

brozek said:


> I just got , and my goodness gracious, everyone should own a pair. Especially for $12.


I can vouch for these as well. I bought my first pair in England in 2001 and a replacement pair last year in Boston. They are comfortable and very long lasting.

PS Hookem, it's -18C here right now.


----------



## hookem12387 (Dec 29, 2009)

ds23pallas said:


> I can vouch for these as well. I bought my first pair in England in 2001 and a replacement pair last year in Boston. They are comfortable and very long lasting.
> 
> PS Hookem, it's -18C here right now.


 I'd simply move! Though I'm not loving today's 80 degree high in late November


----------



## snakeroot (Aug 30, 2008)

*Seasonal Stuff*


10" Maine Hunting Shoe
Bass "Barret" Hybrid Longwing/Dirty Buc



Regards,


----------



## MidWestTrad (Aug 14, 2010)

hookem12387 said:


> I'd simply move! Though I'm not loving today's 80 degree high in late November


Sunny and 60+ in Cleveland today. Those do look like nice gloves to keep in the car.


----------



## Mannix (Nov 24, 2008)

Found a neat vintage sweater from Goodwill today for $4.99.


----------



## lancerlv2 (Nov 14, 2010)

I picked up a Brioni and Zanella shirt and a Burberry jacket. All for a 1.75 each. Cant beat that!!


----------



## lancerlv2 (Nov 14, 2010)




----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays (Jul 29, 2007)

Great jacket Mud, from Orvis?


----------



## pseudonym (Aug 1, 2010)

brozek said:


> Definitely a bag, but no one's going to be typing on their iphone with these.


Easily solved with a needle and some conductive thread! I'm considering a pair, but I wish they came in navy... A minor quibble.


----------



## ASH (Feb 7, 2006)

Got some good Polo RL items:
1. Camel Jacket (Made in Italy) - $450 (Originally $1795)
2. Alpaca Jacket (Made in Italy) - $375 (Originally $1495)
3. 2010 US Open Bleacher Coat for $59 (Originally $229)
4. Fine Italian Purple Label Linen socks (bought a dozen) as they were only $4.95 (from $28) - the color is light purple!!!! I will try and post pics.


----------



## Mississippi Mud (Oct 15, 2009)

Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> Great jacket Mud, from Orvis?


Actually, I've been haggling with a gent across the pond for it for a week or two on eBay at about a third of the Orvis price. Got it in the mail yesterday and wore it out to dinner. Nice jacket but it's about as unconstructed as they come and quite lightweight for a tweed. It has the feel of a sweater, really. Very casual.

My review: great at the price I paid, but I would be unhappy at the current Orvis retail.


----------



## hookem12387 (Dec 29, 2009)

Mississippi Mud said:


> Actually, I've been haggling with a gent across the pond for it for a week or two on eBay at about a third of the Orvis price. Got it in the mail yesterday and wore it out to dinner. Nice jacket but it's about as unconstructed as they come and quite lightweight for a tweed. It has the feel of a sweater, really. Very casual.
> 
> My review: great at the price I paid, but I would be unhappy at the current Orvis retail.


 Now I want it all the more. That sounds perfect for our "fall" (it's 80 and humid tomorrow).


----------



## Mississippi Mud (Oct 15, 2009)

hookem12387 said:


> Now I want it all the more. That sounds perfect for our "fall" (it's 80 and humid tomorrow).


It is a perfect tweed for Austin and Oxford, but at nearly the price of a new J. Press jacket or pair of Aldens, it's a little high.


----------



## GentlemanGeorge (Dec 30, 2009)

Did I do ok?

At around $90 for the lot including tax, I might have overpaid, but at least they are all brand new.









And a like-new Johnston's of Elgin cashmere crewneck from eBay.


----------



## Andy Roo (Jan 25, 2007)

GentlemanGeorge said:


> Did I do ok?


Are you kidding?


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

Andy Roo said:


> Are you kidding?


You overpaid--dramatically. But I will help you out. If you send them to me immediately, I will make you whole.


----------



## GentlemanGeorge (Dec 30, 2009)

Andy Roo said:


> Are you kidding?


:icon_smile_wink:


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

Wasn't planning on any more shetlands this year, but this nice seller accepted such a low BIN offer that I had to take these. Five Lands End made-in-England shetlands with saddle shoulders. I'm keeping the purple (the one I really wanted), the pink, and maybe one of the others. I'll be posting the rest on the exchange thread when they arrive.


----------



## Dragoon (Apr 1, 2010)

My first pair of LHS. With all the rumblings about fit issues I had little confidence in these but they seem to fit very well. They are 11E, the same as I wear in the Barrie last.

Tater loves to sniff new shoes, never chewed a pair to date.


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

You may mean well, but face it: You're going to keep every last one of them. They look nice.



Cardinals5 said:


> Wasn't planning on any more shetlands this year, but this nice seller accepted such a low BIN offer that I had to take these. Five Lands End made-in-England shetlands with saddle shoulders. I'm keeping the purple (the one I really wanted), the pink, and maybe one of the others. I'll be posting the rest on the exchange thread when they arrive.


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

Dragoon said:


> My first pair of LHS. With all the rumblings about fit issues I had little confidence in these but they seem to fit very well. They are 11E, the same as I wear in the Barrie last.
> 
> Tater loves to sniff new shoes, never chewed a pair to date.


enjoy wearing


----------



## ArtVandalay (Apr 29, 2010)

Cards - What size are those LE Shetlands?


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

ArtVandalay said:


> Cards - What size are those LE Shetlands?


vintage "Large" so more like a large medium/small large. I already have a LE made-in-england shetland so I knew the sizing would be right - something around a 42R.


----------



## catside (Oct 7, 2010)

Bordeaux (merlot?) is good. I will take that one


----------



## Beefeater (Jun 2, 2007)

Both Southwick jackets from the Bay:



















Off to the tailor for some minor alterations on Friday. Have had a good run this past month on eBay with sack jackets. My hunch is that people are just putting more out there with the recent resurgence in vintage, though I will chalk mine up to luck. I have found 3 in the past month in my size (44L) and all were in excellent, almost unworn condition.


----------



## phyrpowr (Aug 30, 2009)

Found a nice "Clippercraft" (I think, it's being cleaned) by London Fog DB trench with zip out lining. Small rip on the rain cape, about an inch, otherwise pristine, $20 with "old f*rt" discount at the Jr. League Thrift


----------



## Danny (Mar 24, 2005)

Mississippi Mud said:


> I just bought this but it will be a while before it arrives. Planning on a casual rig for my classes: jeans and a tattersall or solid OCBD, boots below.


Where is this from? Nice looking coat.


----------



## GentlemanGeorge (Dec 30, 2009)

These vintage L.L.Bean beefroll penny-mocs:









(love the grain...anyone identify it? moosehide?)
Also looking to restore the original color from an unfortunate polish. I am thinking of trying Lexol conditioner/cleaner, any advice is very welcome--the pores will be especially difficult.


----------



## Sir Cingle (Aug 22, 2009)

I picked up a couple of slim-fit button-down pinpoints at the Brooks Brothers' 2-for-$99 sale: one ecru, one black and red tattersall. And I just bought my first pair of cheap Weejuns--in all their corrected grain goodness/badness. Next up: A good pair of slippers.


----------



## rbstc123 (Jun 13, 2007)

^ Just snagged two OCBD shirts for $99 at BB as well. Just staples: Blue and White.


----------



## Mississippi Mud (Oct 15, 2009)

Danny said:


> Where is this from? Nice looking coat.


It's a Barbour.


----------



## Danny (Mar 24, 2005)

Mississippi Mud said:


> It's a Barbour.


Right but where can you buy it?


----------



## Mississippi Mud (Oct 15, 2009)

Danny said:


> Right but where can you buy it?


I got mine off eBay, though.


----------



## catside (Oct 7, 2010)

GentlemanGeorge said:


> Did I do ok?
> 
> At around $90 for the lot including tax, I might have overpaid, but at least they are all brand new.
> 
> ...


These look way too big for you. Let me save you the trouble and take them!!


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

I was bound & determined not to go out on Black Friday, but the BB outlet sale of 40% off everything w/ an additional 10% before noon drew me out. I got a couple polos, a cable sweater and some cuff links. I also noticed they had thin striped button downs w/ flap pockets ala J Press, hmm...

Brian


----------



## CMDC (Jan 31, 2009)

VW--Where is the BB outlet nearest to you? I didn't think there was one in those parts. Next time I'm visiting family I may have to check it out.


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

CMDC said:


> VW--Where is the BB outlet nearest to you? I didn't think there was one in those parts. Next time I'm visiting family I may have to check it out.


It's right at the Outlet Mall in Oshkosh and it's only been open a few months. Surprisingly, they have a pretty good selection.

Brian


----------



## TheGreatTwizz (Oct 27, 2010)

Ebay has been a great run recently:

Oxxford charcoal glen plaid suit for $95 (exceptional condition, but seller was mistaken about inseam, its 2 inches short for me, so this will get relisted/posted in the sale forum). This absolutely looks brown in the photos, but is, in fact, dark charcoal. 

pair of harris tweed blazers for ~35/each




Burberry's (Prorsum) 100% cashmere blazer houndstooth in a light grey/blue (weird color blue, like the color of the Israeli coat of arms) and burgandy. little long, but had it shortened 3/4", and it looks great. Prorsum jackets in 40/42 have been my best OTR fit, I'm just not excited about how low they place the pockets (even on an R length). 


And a pair of overcoats:

Harris Tweed and a Hickey wool/cashmere. vastly different price points, but vastly different coats.


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

A "Brooksknit" sack blazer from eBay. Never heard of Brooksknit, but it looks pretty toasty and the measurements were dead-on.


----------



## chiamdream (Aug 7, 2009)

Doubt I'll ever have a more-trad acquisition than this. My father presented me with the family heirloom pocket watch over Thanksgiving. My great-great grandmother gave it to her son, my great grandfather, on his 21st birthday in 1912, and it's been passed down to the first-born son on a birthday since.


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

Chiamdream, 

You win. Shut down the forum.

-Trip


----------



## Acacian (Jul 10, 2007)

Haul #2 from LL Bean - V-Neck shetland sweater - I'd say the quality is acceptable but not great. Also a duffle bag and tote bag for the girlfriend.

From the local Junior League thrift - a gray wool suit from Sam's Tailor in Hong Kong. In perfect shape, fits well. Darted, but for $25 I'm not complaining.


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

chiamdream said:


> Doubt I'll ever have a more-trad acquisition than this. My father presented me with the family heirloom pocket watch over Thanksgiving. My great-great grandmother gave it to her son, my great grandfather, on his 21st birthday in 1912, and it's been passed down to the first-born son on a birthday since.


enjoy your wonderful heirloom


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

^^Acquisition of the year, without a doubt--congratulations!


----------



## chiamdream (Aug 7, 2009)

Thanks kindly, Trip, Uncle Mac, and Alan.


----------



## phyrpowr (Aug 30, 2009)

Trip English said:


> A "Brooksknit" sack blazer from eBay. Never heard of Brooksknit, but it looks pretty toasty and the measurements were dead-on.


Trip, went to my HS reunion two weeks ago, class of 1968, and they had a little computer slideshow of old pix. Mine came up and one woman said "don't you wish we were that thin again?", and I replied "I just wish I could find a three patch blazer like that again"...nice catch


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

Cardinals5 said:


>


These came in today and are great - NOS made-in-England LE shetland w/saddle shoulders...I think I'll be keeping all of them


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

Cardinals5 said:


> These came in today and are great - NOS made-in-England LE shetland w/saddle shoulders...I think I'll be keeping all of them


as predicted :biggrin2:


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

The Rambler said:


> as predicted :biggrin2:


I admit I'm weak.


----------



## catside (Oct 7, 2010)

Cardinals5 said:


> These came in today and are great - NOS made-in-England LE shetland w/saddle shoulders...I think I'll be keeping all of them


 Think again! Too many sweaters for one person. Let me help!!
)


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

Benson, you'll love those flex-welts.



Cardinals5 said:


> I think I'll be keeping all of them


:biggrin2:


----------



## TheWGP (Jan 15, 2010)

chiamdream said:


> My father presented me with the family heirloom pocket watch over Thanksgiving. [/IMG]


That's awesome - I'm going to steal the 21st-birthday idea rather than using more conventional timing, once my sons are old enough. Thanks for the idea! It helps that I have some years to go yet


----------



## AldenPyle (Oct 8, 2006)

Cardinals5 said:


> These came in today and are great - NOS made-in-England LE shetland w/saddle shoulders...I think I'll be keeping all of them


I have a couple of those dating from the first Bush adminstration, maybe earlier. Still love them.


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

A marvelous day yielded a new shaggy dog and an orange wool scarf. They'll show up in the WAYWT thread I'm sure.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

^MMMMmmmmmmm...

Trying to keep up with the More Sweaters We Don't Need Club; pardon the horrible pictures, but I wanted to get them in the Nov. thread. All are Venanzi. The two in the first pic are wool, second pic are cashmere. I'm sure they'll meet with mixed reviews, but they're all great sweaters. I'm wearing the zip-up with the suede trim right now.


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

^ gorgeous pink: is pictured color accurate?


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

The Rambler said:


> ^ gorgeous pink: is pictured color accurate?


Pretty close. It's softer in real life. The pink on that sweater is just the right color, IMO. It's the only Scottish sweater in the mix. The rest are Italian.


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

Pretty excited about this find


----------



## CMDC (Jan 31, 2009)

^ I was looking at that the other day-ebay right?-- but thought it might be a tad big.


----------



## ArtVandalay (Apr 29, 2010)

Trip English said:


> Pretty excited about this find


Wow, what is that, Trip? That's gorgeous.


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

Vintage BB of eBay. My exact measurements. There's been a months long dry spell at thrift stores, the exchange, and eBay so it was good to grab such a find.


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

Trip English said:


> Vintage BB of eBay. My exact measurements. There's been a months long dry spell at thrift stores, the exchange, and eBay so it was good to grab such a find.





Trip English said:


>





Trip English said:


>





Trip English said:


>


If this is a dry spell, lead me to the desert. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

Are you kidding me!? Cards has found more stuff raking leaves. 

(I'm gonna wear that orange sport coat tomorrow, though!)


----------



## Benson (Aug 28, 2009)

Alan, the flex-welts are wonderful, nothing short of a revelation. I am already looking forward to the same pair in snuff for Spring.


----------



## chiamdream (Aug 7, 2009)

Trip English said:


> Pretty excited about this find


I came damn close to trying to snag this. Glad we didn't end up competing - congrats.


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

Thanks! I do sometimes worry when I think I've found something particularly splendid on eBay that I'm going to wind up going head to head with a fellow AAAC Trad.


----------



## Mississippi Mud (Oct 15, 2009)

Trip English said:


> Thanks! I do sometimes worry when I think I've found something particularly splendid on eBay that I'm going to wind up going head to head with a fellow AAAC Trad.


Oh, I gave the once over as well. Beautiful coat. Just a little shy in the chest for me.


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

Trip English said:


> Are you kidding me!? Cards has found more stuff raking leaves.
> 
> (I'm gonna wear that orange sport coat tomorrow, though!)


Come on, let's confine our frame of reference to human beings, not supermen who never sleep, live in thrift stores, and have built-in Trad radar.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

"Tradar"


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

He's like the trad highlander. A soft shouldered Norman Hilton gets dropped off at a Salvation Army and he gets the quickening.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)




----------



## catside (Oct 7, 2010)

:biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2:


----------



## catside (Oct 7, 2010)

Made in USA Timex automatic. Band suggestions please.

https://www.auctiva.com/hostedimage...08,430055848&formats=0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0&format=0


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

^NATO strap, and I like the BB nylon straps. Great looking watch.


----------

